# Hermit crabs cage



## imalizard (Feb 14, 2008)

At the moment i have 3 in a tank and it is a good size for 3 but i want to get more. I have a good box type thing that can be turned into a cage for them. I need to cut a hole in the front and put this wire of this i 1cmwide and 1cm high. Is that enough for them to get out.

I think they will be ok but i didnt want escaped hermits crabs in my house.


----------



## imalizard (Feb 14, 2008)

The wire is 1cm wide and 1cm high, is that small enough so they dont go through?


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 15, 2008)

I gave you a pm.... give me a call...
i have something you can use for your h/crabs...its 3ft long!!!!!


----------



## imalizard (Feb 15, 2008)

3 ft! WOW! i dont have much money lol how much?


----------



## imalizard (Feb 15, 2008)

i might be coming over this weekend or the next.


----------



## Lesa (Feb 15, 2008)

Hermies are better in a glass tank with a lid, not mesh. They really like a high humidity. I keep 4 in 60cm by 30cm by 40 cm tank (60 gallon_ I think)_ but if I added a second layer I could add another 4.


----------



## imalizard (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok how many would you say could be kept in a 3ft tank??


----------



## Lesa (Feb 15, 2008)

imalizard said:


> Ok how many would you say could be kept in a 3ft tank??



That's about a metre? I'd say a dozen comfortably. Maybe a few more. Make sure the sand is nice and thick - at least 10 cm and damp (sandcastle consistency). And build second levels - hermies love to climb - coco fibre is great for that, mine spend most of their time either buried below ground or climbing near the tank lid. If you are getting that many - make sure you have a large variety of spare shells available!


----------



## imalizard (Feb 15, 2008)

i read on a couple of sites that they need to be kept warm and then on others sites they say have a wet enviroment. Witch one is right?


----------



## imalizard (Feb 15, 2008)

Lesa said:


> That's about a metre? I'd say a dozen comfortably. Maybe a few more. Make sure the sand is nice and thick - at least 10 cm and damp (sandcastle consistency). And build second levels - hermies love to climb - coco fibre is great for that, mine spend most of their time either buried below ground or climbing near the tank lid. If you are getting that many - make sure you have a large variety of spare shells available!


 
Thanks for that i was thinking about 10


----------



## Lesa (Feb 15, 2008)

Warm temps and high humidity. You're best to buy a hygrometer and make sure the humidity is high. They don't like wet sand but it should be damp as they like to burrow and dig tunnels. Make sure they also have ready access to both fresh and salt water. A sea sponge in the water bowls will increase the humidity in the tank.


----------



## imalizard (Feb 15, 2008)

Ah ok thanks for all the advise. Cant wait intill i get some more!


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 15, 2008)

pm'd you.....free...no cost!...& your welcome!


----------



## imalizard (Feb 16, 2008)

By second level do you mean have the sand say 10cm and then 15cm?


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 16, 2008)

Lesa.....did you mean a second level= a shelf?

bump for more info for Imalizard


----------



## imalizard (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello again, thanks for the tank again, cant wait to pick it up and see your herps. I went on a hermit crab forum and i worked out what a second level was. It is like a shelf, or you can hang a fishing net and make a second level.

The hermit crab forum helped me lots! I think i have everything covered.


----------



## Lesa (Feb 16, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> Lesa.....did you mean a second level= a shelf?
> 
> bump for more info for Imalizard



Shelf or basket. Coco fibre makes great matting. There doesn't need to be sand on the second level. My guys have a cocofibre climbing wall, some old crab pot mesh and a basket to hang around in. They spend a lot of time climbing around. I hide food treats or worm castings in the basket to make it more interesting for them.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 16, 2008)

Could you put some pics up for Imalizard... its quite intriguing!!!!
if not it sounds like you have given him great ideas! thankyou Lesa

Imalizard.... yes it would be nice to show someone my ,sorry & my sons tribe...
Mr.Merlin wants a cuddle!


----------



## Lesa (Feb 16, 2008)

No probs. It's nothing exciting nearly everything came from one of the "cheap shops" like Flash Harry's.


----------



## imalizard (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow , great set up there! It looks really good. You have given me lots of ideas. .next saturday i think it will be ready


----------



## imalizard (Feb 16, 2008)

Lesa said:


> Hermies are better in a glass tank with a lid, not mesh. They really like a high humidity. I keep 4 in 60cm by 30cm by 40 cm tank (60 gallon_ I think)_ but if I added a second layer I could add another 4.


 
How come its 60 gallons? is it 60cm width 40cm depth 30cm height?


----------



## Lesa (Feb 16, 2008)

I think (can't be a 100% sure) but that's what the pet shop told me it was (obviously if you fill it with water). The cm measurements are its length, width and height.


----------



## imalizard (Feb 16, 2008)

72 litre, which is approximately 18.51 U.S. gallons. BUt it might be different in Australia. I might be 60 gallons but it doesnt quite look it.

We are of to get the tank. Bye, will take a photo of it when its back home.


----------



## imalizard (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that i look at it again it could be.


----------



## Lesa (Feb 16, 2008)

I know the cm measurements are correct but the 60gallon bit is just a guess at a memory. Maybe it was 60L????


----------



## imalizard (Feb 16, 2008)

who know... its a good size tank any way. I got the tank but we arent doing anything with it untill tomorrow.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 17, 2008)

Great to see you both!..,glad you liked the tank!
Sorry Mr.Merlin scared your Mum...lol, Diva sure liked her....
cant wait to you finish with it & put pics up
might get you to teach me sometime how to do that,lol!!!


----------



## cootiesami (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi, Long time hermit crab owner and moderator on hermit crab paradise and crabstreet journal here! I have owned hermit crabs for about 7 years now. I am forever giving out caresheets to petstores in adelaide, many welcome my suggestions many dislike my input. I have written a care book and devised a list of hermit crab food with other hermit crab owners in the US. I only use organically friendly foods and make all of my hermit crab food from scratch. (I am at the stage where I am trying to sell it) First i need the food lab analysed. ($1000 a sample)

from the looks of your tank it seems to only be a 20 gal at the most. The measurements we use for out tanks are the same as the US for volume! A 4ft is approx 50 gal. I have 1 six ft, a four ft and 2 two ft tanks for my crabs. (I have 25 crabs) and they keep you on your feet! 

They require alot more care than most people realise! I started with two and fell in love with them! I like to think i have a passion for them! I spend about 2 hours a day tending to their needs and even more on weekends when i am on the look out for more ornaments and ideas to keep them interested and well exercised. This even involves their 3hr playtime in an old shell pool, which is covered with a layer of sand and decorated with driftwood, coral lots of seashells (other than the ones that go in the tank, and my homemade gym course, and their hermit crab spa. (a large reptile water bowl filled with instant ocean water and a fish tank pump! 

I truly spoil them. But thats my obsession!

If you need help give us a yell!

Cheers

Sam


----------



## imalizard (Feb 17, 2008)

My excitement was just ruined. My mum and dad said that they are going to fix the bottom of the tank up and put our 2 turtles in it.


----------



## Lesa (Feb 17, 2008)

So can you use the old turtle tank???


----------



## Bourbs (Feb 17, 2008)

hey guys just saw the bit where you were working out litre / gallon size for the tank... Thought you might like the formula for calulating it..

Length (cm) x Depth (cm) x Height (cm) = Total

Then....

Total / 1000 = Litre capacity


----------



## imalizard (Feb 17, 2008)

The old turtle tank was 10 gallons. It only held 2 baby turtles. I wont ne able to get many hermit crabs but at least there tnak will get upgraded a bit.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 18, 2008)

never mind....i think your turtles will have fun in their new tank!


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Feb 18, 2008)

A 10G tank is still more then enough for hermit crabs. A 10G tank should work out to have dimensions of 60cmx30cmx30cm, which i would say could hold 4-5 hermit crabs with ease. What i was told to use at a petshop was chicken wire walls inside the tank. Basically get a roll of chicken wire trim the edges so as to remove sharp bits and then place it in the tank so the hermit crabs can climb.


----------



## imalizard (Feb 18, 2008)

HaHa, i convince my mum and dad to let me have the tank for hermits. I only have 1 in there at the moment but soon to be more.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 18, 2008)

you got them around your little finger.....your parents that is!
i hear you dobbed me in with one of my tanks!.....its cool.....i will try to get some pics up! lol
should of got you to show me how...dont bother telling me ..im hopeless!


----------



## imalizard (Feb 18, 2008)

Hehe., yes i did dobb. I thought your tank was so big and it was very cool. When i got hoem i asked my mum if i could get one and she said yeah right.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 18, 2008)

breed your lizards....look after them well...let them buy their own feed by selling their offspring, then save the profit & invest in them
...within the year ..you should have enough to get a smaller one ,like hope is in.... its a good start...!
it all takes time!!!


----------



## imalizard (Feb 18, 2008)

ok i will get a photo of the tank now brb


----------



## imalizard (Feb 18, 2008)

Tank





Added the sand




Added stuff to one side




Top view of right side


----------



## imalizard (Feb 18, 2008)

Latest pictures


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 18, 2008)

Great stuff....i think you had those pics ready! huh!!!!

very nice secondary layer....hope thats the right terms! lol


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 18, 2008)

hi its dragon lady's son....
great use of the aquarium looks great hope your hermit crabs have fun.......................


----------



## imalizard (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, yes i hope that is what a second layer is.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 11, 2008)

UPDATE:


----------



## Bourbs (Mar 11, 2008)

hey was just checking out your set up... looks great! But is the gladwrap on top permanent? Only reason I ask is because its not going to allow any ventilation to cut down on smells etc, glass lids would be more suitable as they will have small gaps at the sides, or even a mesh/wood lid would be suitable (a certain amount of humidity will still be present, but not as much smell) .. Also the crabs will learn to climb up the silicone in the corners of the tank and will pull the gladwrap down when they grab it, then they will have something nice and easy to use to climb out! I've seen similar things happen before and its not fun trying to track down hermit crabs around the house


----------



## imalizard (Mar 11, 2008)

Is that were my hermits are? I cant find them and i think they are int he sand somewhere.


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 11, 2008)

Personally, I'd refrain from making my own enclosure as hermit crabs are great escape artists and can climb better than you think...


----------



## imalizard (Mar 11, 2008)

So what do i do?


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 11, 2008)

Buy a $15 plastic tank from a cheap store?
Buy a 2nd hand fish tank?
Improvise?
Think for yourself?

I bought a small plastic one for my spider, that's about 25cm long x 15cm long. Has a lid with ventilation but no escapees.. I'm fairly sure you could keep a little hermit crab happy in that if you give it lots of climbing equipment. 
Have you researched?


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 11, 2008)

I just checked page 3 and that looks great! I meant don't make one yourself from scratch. They'll love that.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 12, 2008)

I know lots about hermit crabs. Im even apart of a forum about them. I was asking what to do because you said they could climb up the side of the glass. I dont need to buy another tank as this one is good. On the hermit crab forum they said to have 90% cling wrap over the tank to keep humidity in.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 12, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Buy a $15 plastic tank from a cheap store?
> Buy a 2nd hand fish tank?
> Improvise?
> Think for yourself?
> ...


----------



## cootiesami (Mar 12, 2008)

Now my issue with your tank is Imalizard is that your sand seems a bit too damp for hermit crabs and I also belive that you tank seems very bare! Do you have any other fish tank ornaments which you can use to make your tank more interesting for your hermit crabs!

Sorry if i seem rude! I have kept hermit crabs for about 7 years now, I started out not knowing mcuh about them but after many years of research i have found that a tank that provides your crabs with pleny of areas to climb and hide keep them much more content with thier enviroment. In the wild crabs are known to walk upto 5 kms in a night. I always ensure the tank is spot cleaned every day, and I rearrange the arnaments and clean the ornaments every week. 

I will post a picture of my tanks soon to give you an idea of my tanks. 

Now I am also admin on several hermit crab forums so if you have any questions i am happy to help out with your queries.

Cheers

Sam


----------



## imalizard (Mar 12, 2008)

ok thanks, yes it is bare lol. I havent seen the hermit crabs for awhile now so i think they are in molt.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 12, 2008)

Its not to mosit its dry but good enough for tunnels.


----------

